# Was ist mein Pfadfinder noch wert?



## wondermike (28. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist es leider auch bei mir so weit. Aus Platzgründen muss ich mich von meinem Bergwerk Pfadfinder von 2004 trennen. Wenn man ein bisschen sucht, kann man wahrscheinlich noch den Thread hier finden, als ich es gekauft habe. Hier ein aktuelles Bild:





Meine Frage: was kann man dafür noch verlangen? Gibt es überhaupt einen Markt für solche Bikes? Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte PM. Ich werde es dann nächste Woche in den Bikemarkt u.ä. einstellen.


----------



## wondermike (12. August 2017)

Nu isses weg. Wirklich schade, aber ich hatte einfach keinen Platz mehr dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

